# IUI Friends Part 6



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Best Ones!!  A bit early but gotta do my fair share when I get the chance  

     

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim thanks for putting our minds at rest x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

am i going mad  or have we missed your birthday julie,i hope not

luv petalb


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Jess - Hope you had a great night with Johnny Depp  & that you didn't wear him out. You need to pass him onto me before my sausage restriction starts   Loved your shoe story..............bless ya!
Starr - Good to hear you are feeling better   & at least the kitchen has been started. What makes you think your are normal?   You're one of us aren't you!!
Holly - DF has got a friend at the end of his arm   I shall tell him what you said!!Great to hear from you,   for your move on Monday & great news that you have found a car.
Petal -   hope you're ok & not working too hard.
Julie -  for your interview this afternoon hope you come away feeling    Hope AF pains ease off you've got enough to be thinking about.
Jilly - Where's my Nutbag   this week? Hope you've got a note to explain your absence  

   to Kj, Molly, Candy, Rachel, BunBun & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie Angel & lots of


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

A bit late I know but hope all goes well this afternoon Julie and incase I can't get on again   for Saturday. 
KJ - thanks for letting us know that Molly is ok.
All the best for house move Holly.
Hello to Erika,Starr,Jess,Petal,Jilly,Candy and everyone else.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

BunBun -      hope you have a lovely day.

Jilly - Blimey you're on the bobby aren't you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just to update you ladies   
My letter arrived yesterday confirming my hospital appt. It is 2 weeks Monday   I've got to be accompanied (DF has put in for the day off   ) & because of bleeding and/or discharge have to wear a towel for 4-6 weeks so it's sounds really lovely   I only ever wear tampons so this is going to be one hell of a new experience..........................what was it about those mooncups   I'm only desperate to get it done because I can't do fertility tx until it's sorted whereas DF is more bothered about my health love him. It's not that I don't appreciate how important it is, it's just that my fertility is the most important thing to me, I'm sure you all understand that   

As for my work situation, well it's going to be a funny old week next week. There's good news & bad news. Under TUPE regulations the company that won the contract have to take on our employees if we can prove that 68% of their job relates to the lost contract. For the girls that we have choosen to go, that applies so they are not actually being made redundant now. It's classed as continuous employment & their current terms apply, salary, hours etc. It means they still finish here at the end of March but on a   note they are not out of work. If they choose not to move then it's classed as resignation & so no redundancy to pay. The down side is that the office they would move to is possibly in Wolverhampton & they don't want to travel. It's not too far but a pain in the   during rush hour. Still, it will be up to them. I've rather be in a job personally but we'll see.

That's Erica's World for now.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I don't know - I have a couple of days away from the site & you all start  !

Loads to catch up on, but memory like a sieve so please forgive me if I forget anything.... 

Erica - so pleased you've got your appt thru - but sorry you'll have to go from sausage-fest to sausage-fast!  How awful having to wear a towel for 4-6 weeks...  I used to only wear tampons till I was told they can affect your fertility (anyone else heard that?  ) so I switched to towels with trepidation....however, I found things have advanced since the last time I used them and was pleasantly surprised. Wouldn't go back now....  You always manage to see the funny side - and I love you for that  - Alton Towers ride, indeed! 

Julie  - sweetheart, hope the interview went well.   at the due dilligence bods. You made me laugh about the questionnaire about your aspirations - would have been superb if you'd have really put that answer! 

Jilly - you are keeping us in suspenders!  Hope you are okay... 

BunBun - how lovely to hear from you.   Glad to hear the SW visit went so well. Hope you can get to the bottom of the allergy - how awful for you.... 

Candy - sweetheart, thanks for looking out for me & for worrying - I'm okay, have emailed you.  

Kim - great news on the adoption course. It all sounds fascinating and I'm glad you're enjoying it. You and DH will be just the BEST PARENTS hun.   How did DH's job go? Hope it's going well. Kiss to Caleb, will reply to your pm when I've sent this... 

Holly - lovely post as usual. Was great to chat to you too, but I rabbited on so much about my sis I didn't get much chance to hear how you're doing.  (Thanks for asking, she's much better now she's back home.) Will be exciting to get all your stuff out of storage again. I'm sure you'll settle in quickly once you've got your things around you. How are you liking being back in NZ? Is it as good as you remember? Bet it's lovely to see more of your gorgeous little niece... 

Starr - poor you with the migraine! Hope you're okay soon.  Would love to see your new haircut, too.... How long till you start stimming?  

Jess - hope the course went okay and the Travelodge wasn't too vile... I loved your shoe story too. My most embarrassing moments in life have usually involved shoes....like the time I went to meet new bf's parents for the first time. Parked on their driveway which was up a slope & walked up to the door. Rang bell, went in and it wasn't until half an hour later while I was sitting on the sofa chatting to them that I looked down & I had odd shoes on - one flat (driving shoe), one with heel. Hadn't noticed as I was walking, thought it was just the uneven slope....I was SO  They must have thought I was barking - relationship didn't last long! 

Well I spoke to a secreatary at the hospital who rang me back and said all results appear normal and have been sent to my Prof so I'm waiting for a follow-up appt. I'm really gutted actually - I know I should be pleased there's nothing wrong but I hoped there'd be a simple fixable reason for my IF/mc's that would magically solve everything.  DP is over the moon and relieved there's nothing wrong with me, but like Erica, my fertility is more important than my health in a way and I was hoping for a way forward.... 

Oh well, will just have to wait to see what he says when I see him and count my blessings... 

Right, catch you all tomorrow....
Loads of love
Molly


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

BunBun     hope you had a great day!!

Julie - fab news about the interview! Own office so loads of time on FF & chocoholics - perfect job!!! When will you know? Can't wait to find out!!

Holly - so good to hear your happy, chirppy voice again - hmmm, can't actually "hear" you but think i can - OMG I'm hearing voices now!!   Bet it's lovely & warm & sunny, with blue skies and birds singing - here it's soggy snowy/sleaty slush & grey,grey skies!!

Molly - I know exactly what you mean about wishing there was something wrong that could be cured.  Every time AF is about to arrive, all my nails break off, every month without fail - I'm sure it must be because a tiny, tiny trace element is not being used properly by my body! When I told the cons this he said no cos I have really healthy diet & take tons of vits.  Perhaps Holly can advise me?
Glad to hear though that you haven't got a major health problem though.

Laughed at the "towel" scenario!! 
Another "Jess moment" coming up - will never forget my horror as an 11 year old at huge comprehensive high school (1200) kids, walking down crowded corridor when, somehow, no idea how - my towel managed to break free & wriggle out of my knickers & onto floor - was then kicked up & down corridor by shrieking boys while I denied all knowledge of it being mine & legged it to the loo!!!!!!    How embarrasing!!!

Hope this never happens to you Molly or Erica!!! Thank heaven for "wings"!!!! 

Jilly - what's going on? Why are you so quiet?!!! Are you still in mourning cos of the result against L'pool?!! On course today had to do silly "ice breaker" intro & say something about yourself that no one else would know - girl on my table said "I'm a mad keen L'pool supporter & was in the Kop at weekend to watch the Reds stuff Man U"!!!!! Cheeky mare!! 

Had v little sleep last night - unfortunately NOT because of Johhny D but because my room was only about 15 metres from the M1!!!! Really great course - we have to do course work til May 23rd - 3 hours a week & we have to post stuff in a forum or chat room - most of the others had no idea about forums but I have thanks to FF - but didn't tell them!
Left Nottingham at 4 and had 3 and half hour drive home to my lovely DH!  Off to bed now as v v tired!

Love to all! Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

bit late but   HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUNBUN 

i'm a bit ****** so will be quick.
just wanted to say to Erika- i had a dodgy smear years and years ago and had to have a colposcopy - had diathermy rather than the 'loop'. and yes i had to do towels for 6 weeks..yuk! i def did bleed for some weeks but it tailed off after the first couple from heavy to light. the actual procedure was ok, v interesting in fact, nice to see my cervix up close on the monitor. didnt hurt anyway tho when when the anaethestic wore off it was like bad period pain and i needed paracetomal so keep some in your handbag. i went to sainsburys on the way back from the hosp and was in agony..big mistake should've gone straight home. so take it easy on the day ok?
nighty night

mwah
holly missing you, cant stay up till 2am to chat  you will have to get online earlier....or late at night....

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Sleeping Beauties!

Molly - I can soo understand where you are coming from with your feelings.  I completely agree and wished it was going to be more straightforward.  I'm not giving up on the Prof shedding some light on things at your appointment.  There may be something they are keeping back until then.  Like your lovely DH I too am relieved that you are ok  anything else is too awful to contemplate and I do understand that your fertility is the most important thing but having a healthy Molly is VITAL to achieving that.  In my thoughts as always  

Erica - that second last sentence is also for you lovely.  We need you well in order to achieve a healthy pregnancy (OK I know I'm sounding like a bossy old cow  but it's just cos I care!!!)  As for towells - I would never use tampons again.  As Molly says the new ones are great and apparently it is much better for your chi (chinese for energy lines) for things to flow freely (scuse the graphicness...  )) and it gives you a really good idea of what your cycle is up to, eg heaviness, colour, clottiness   etc!!  Happy Sausage Day and have a fabby weekend  

Julie - thanks for pm    Will be thinking of you Saturday and hoping you are being treated like a   also hope you are spoiled rotten and get lots of loves and kisses from the cats!  Have a good feeling about your job interview! Sounds ideal and I'm sure you will be great at fussing over them and being Miss Efficient, spoiling them rotten with chocolate treats and keeping them on their toes with little pranks.  Good Luck!!  Better things are just around the corner      

BunBun - sorry I missed you yesterday hunny    Hope you had a sensational birthday   and that you've got some answers about your allergy!  I too have horrible puffy eye allergy and spent ages trying to get to the bottom of it... without any luck.  When I flew home to NZ I used a well known cosmetic brand of face cream known to be good when flying long haul (if anyone wants to know pm me and I'll tell you) .  I have used it in the past and had the same thing happen....  turns out this is what I'm allergic to as I looked appalling on my arrival and was ready to scratch my eyes out too.  Nice welcome home Holly    Brilliant to hear things are moving on so well for you with the home visits.  It's great to hear how far you've come  

KJ - you little minx - whatcha been doin out drinkin?  Aaaah don't worry, just jealous!  You made me smile putting a bump on the farewell page  I promise as soon as I get my PC off the container I'll be on and in the chatroom at convenient times of the day!  Looking fwd to your post about how DH's job is!!

Jilly - you big tease    Is it just cos you don't feel quite ready to share yet

Jess - how excruitiating    You poor love!  I can understand why you would NEVER want to use towells again after that!!  With regard to your ponderings over trace elements and if you really want to know if you could be lacking something vital I suggest you contact Foresight or Marilyn Glenville and have a hair analysis done.  We did this and it is facinating but we spent a lot of time, energy and money getting things sorted.  This may not be the case for you though, it could be something simple that wouldn't take a lot of figuring....  could be worth while before you go again.... Personally I would go with Marilyn Glenville as her levels are wider than Foresights and she takes a more balanced approach.  PM me if you would like to know more and I'll do my best to answer questions.  Hope you've had a better sleep back in your own bed.  Course sounds really good!  

Big to Candy (any better yet huns?) Petal and Caroline and all the other lovelies!!

Holly has a job interview on Tuesday    OMG - can't quite believe as hadn't heard anything since I applied online before I left the UK.  Anyway, I'm of the same feeling as Julie - it'll be a good experience if nothing else.  Unfortunately it's a panel of three - yuck!  We'll see.  Also have applied for a couple of others but early days and none of them are my dream jobs....  Went to the clinic today to drop off our records and its super flash and new.  Receptionist was lovely so all a good start.  SIL started jabbing this week, so I'll have to have a catch up to see how she is but of course asking in the least intrusive way as possible - we all know how well that question can go down   Yep Molly I am looking fwd to seeing all our stuff again - it'll be like Christmas - but at the same time too erm a lot of it we are going to wonder what we were thinking keeping it... 

Okdokeymalokeys
Happy Friday one and all and loads of love
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck Julie  on hearing on the job interview. It sounds ideal - chocaholics!  How do you feel having slept on it? Do you want it more this morning... ?

Love to all you other lovely ladies....will post properly later on, got to get on....
Molly
xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Many thanks for all your birthday wishes.Yesterday was a very hard day & I had complete mixed feelings about as to whether I should do anything or not (my beloved grandfather passed away on my birthday last year )so I took the day off work so I could be alone with my feelings/memories and it worked out well in the end. DH had a arranged a nice quiet meal for us at my favourite local country hotel and was once again spoilt by all the lovely food.
I will catch up with you all later as I'm now off to the post office & I can also hear a pecan & maple danish calling for me,plus I have doctors appointment this afternoon.
Speak to you all soon


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies   
Molly - The way I look on it is if you can't have a   what can you do!! Only 2 weeks of sausage left   & isn't AF due at the weekend . Sods law eh!! I'm glad your test results are ok   but totally understand your frustration. I'm sure the prof will have more to say when you go to see him   
Julie - Job sounds fab   & the fact that the interview gave you confidence is the most important thing of all. This is going to be the start of great things   
Jess - Your course sounded really interesting   but now you've really scared   me with your towel story, I'd die if that happened to me. I have got a funny towel story. My mate's son came walking down the stairs with a sanitary towel stuck to his shin. "Why have you bought such big plasters mommy?" he asked my mate. I cried for days   how do you explain that to a 6 year old!!
KJ -  very much for the info I really appreciate it, I haven't a clue what to expect. So bed & painkillers afterwards for me. Getting p*ssed don't make you a bad girl  just a drunk one!!
Holly - Or should I say "bossy old cow" to use your own words   Anyway sweetheart you are never bossy only ever helpful & informative   I understand what you are saying about the benefits of using towels, my sis has been at me for years she hates tampons & thinks they are dangerous. I'm still worried about them but I guess that's because it's not what I'm used to. Old dog, new tricks.......................&  I'm not a dog or old Jilly  before you go there!! Good that you're getting an insight into your new clinic &   for your interview Tuesday.
Bunbun - Your birthday sounded very emotional & what a great DH spoiling you with your favourite meal   
Jilly - Why has eveyone on the site started wearing suspenders because of you    

Love &   to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Being as I haven't got a computer & can't log on tomorrow........ 

  Happy Birthday to you  
  Happy Birthday to you  
  Happy Birthday dear Juuulllliieeeeeeee    
  Happy Birthday to you    

Have a lovely day Julie   "speak" to you Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a great weekend.
"See" you all on Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WAAAAHHHHH  how did i miss out on chatting with Holly, where was i? boo hoo

Bunbun, sorry your  birthday was a bit emotional but what a lovely dh 

am going out drinking tonight too AND staying out the night 
best get organised ina min as have to walk mr naughty-paws, have bath and iron glad-rags. have spent a large part of today sorting out payslips and timesheets ooh NHSProfessionals dont half make a meal of their pay system, i'm going insane with it, I'm in such a muddle and have tried SO hard to keep an eye on whats going on. doesnt help they keep lumping more than 1 weeks pay into the same payslips so I cant keep a track of what i have and havent been paid for. and payslip and timesheet are different depts and one cant tell me anything about the other  
eg me to timesheet lady - "can you tell me how much i got paid for those shifts, so I can match it to the right payslip" 
timesheet lady - "sorry you have to talk to payslip dept"
is it as bad as this where you work Erika?
      
hmmm feel better getting that off me chest

ooh and anyone want a Gigantic dog crate big enough for a horse?? bought one off ebay and aswell as being wrong size it is double the weight advertised. can only return it if I stump up the p&p =£10 grrrrrr.

molly - pming you later...

lotsa love to one and all


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Been awol again....  I think i can say that these d/r drugs DO NOT agree with me!! I've never felt so rough as i have in the last 2 weeks. Oh well here's hoping it's all worth it eh!! Am feeling quite positive emotionally   still all to play for!!

Molly i know what you mean when all the tests are ok. You want them to say xxx is wrong with you but yyy can fix it!!  Hope that makes sense. Sending you a huge . 

KJ you boozer ... enjoy it honey. Hope you have had a great night tonight. xxx

Jess keep those stories coming.....i'll never feel the same about a towel again!!

Erika.. aww it sounds a bit scary... hopefully it will be fine.. often these things are never as bad as you think they might be!!  

Bunbun  birthdays are often emotional enough without dealing with a loss as well. Your DH sounds wonderful xxxx

Julie glad the job interview went well. Will you definately turn it down if offered??    have a great day tommorow xxxxx

Candy  hope you're feeling load's better and little J's fab too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Holly ooh a job interview for you too........... GOOD LUCK  sometimes the job's you go for without really wanting are the best ones.  Hope the allergy's calm down... puffy eyes is so not a good look for you xx   

Jilly... can;t say i've ever got on with suspenders... too long legs.. hope you're ok xx

Been out on a lovely shopping day with my mum.. spent loads but eh what the hell . Building work has stopped ... need another surveyor's report so gotta wait till middle of next week before we ( i mean they.. the builders ) can get on!

Hoping to start stimming next week after the scan/blood mon and tues. Will keep you posted !!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - hope you have a fab birthday - what are you up to or is it a surprise?  We haven't had one of your jokes for ages!!! Have you run out?!

BunBun - glad your day turned out to be ok - well done DH!!!

Kj - shame about the dog crate - what a bummer!  Glad you're having fun getting p*ssed while the rest of us are tee-total! As I've got the AF from hell & DH is going out tonight I think I might treat myself to a glass of something!

Holly - great to hear from you! So glad things are beginning to all work out. Clinic sounds lovely - bet you can't wait to meet the cons! Will be nice to have another cycle somewhere else - I'm sure they'll want to take extra special care of you after your last trauma.

Erica - you do make me laugh! You are def a little bit mental!!!   My kinda girl!! Loved the "plaster" story!  

Molly - when do you get to see the Prof?  He should be able to point you in the right direction if he couldn't find anything.  Are you still v thirsty?

Jilly - please speak to us!!!

Starr - hope you begin to feel better soon! Will hopefully be worth it in the end!!

KJ - what do those letters at the bottom of your posts stand for? Sorry to be dim but have spent ages trying to work it out!!!

Spoke to my mum on phone - her neighbour's daughter is autistic - she's 17 & is ok but quite slow & quiet.  She's now going out with some dodgy boy who's always hanging round her.  They knew he was from quite a rough family but today found out the boy's dad is tagged for ... murder!!!!!!!! 

Poor woman is beside herself! I'm sure the lad's probably not that bad  - I did for a split second think, at least if I don't have kids I won't have to go through all that worry!! It was only for a second though! 

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Hope you all have a good weekend.
 to you all.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, thanks for all your lovely thoughts, I am back to normal now and eating like a horse, J's nappies are almost normal, so fingers crossed hes almost rid of it too.

Kim hope you had a lovelynight out last night, Molly glad you are ok, thanks for the email sorry I haven't replied yet, I am rubbish    ...... I was very relieved to hear that it was nothing serious, but equally disappointed for you, that there wasn't just a little something to give you the answers you so deserve.... Kim you need ebay queen Holly to sell it back on ebay for ya, not sure my epertise extends to a horse box, how did you pay ? if by bank/paypal balance I think you have some come back ??

Erika you do make me smile  

Holly good luck with your interview, they woudl be silly not to have ya.

Starr hope you can start stimming next week, I felt heaps better during that part, feels more like you are doing something, thanks for the message and yipeeeee .....I need to have a think about when I stopped the tablets, I followed Zita Wests advise, I am sure I just stopped the Q10 when positive test and stopped the rest at 3months/12weeks ish, good luck my sweet    

Must dash C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh what a dilemma julie - if they're begging you to stay then they'd better pay you handsomely for it..so maybe a bit of blackmail? something like 'well actually i've just had an interview and they're offering me really good payrise so unless you can match that here then perhaps i'l have to leave.....'
glad you're having a nice birthday, what pressies did dh get you?
i had a great night out, nicely drunk but not tooo much... and today i've been swimming with my lovely godson max and been shopping with him and his mum. off to walk the dog in min, sooooo lovely and sunny out there 

jess - what do you mean the letter at the bottom of my posts? do you mean the kj? if so, you'll just have to do some guessing 

candy - i paid by cheque for the dog crate..am going to look on ebay later to see if theres anything about what to do in these circumstance...

off to the sunny fields now

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly totally understand, but don't forget we love ya   and will miss you  

Kim, what a mare, I don't think you have much of a leg to stand on if by cheque  i would strongly advise that any future purchases you set up a paypal accounta nd attach your bank, they help resolve issues;

Dispute resolution on PayPal purchases

When you pay with PayPal, you gain access to a forum for dispute resolution called the Resolution Centre. To find this forum, log in to your PayPal account and click 'Resolution Centre'. Through it, you can file a claim against:
A physical good that you paid for but never received.

A physical good you purchased on eBay that is significantly different from what was described in the listing. 
Dispute Resolution specialists gather information about your transaction and help you resolve the issue. Throughout the process, you’ll be advised of your claim’s status via email and on your Account Overview page.

I know that doesn't help you now, could you threaten legal action, say that you have spoken to father who is a solicitor or somethinga nd he advises, blah blah, don't know how much you paid but if a fair bit worth a try.

Love to all PS J's nappies are back to normal hoorahhhh


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry not read whats been going on but wanted tosay that i hope you had a great birthday julie ,sorry i am a day late,but have been so ill over the weekend,got some kind of bug,sick and  that end too.it was so so bad,but feel alittie better today thank god.

hi to everyone else,will catch up later

luv petal b


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - get you miss No. 1 employee!!! Let's hope they give you shed loads more money & more time to spend on FF!!

Hope you had a fab birthday & that the old AF pains are bearable!

KJ  - I know what the KJ bit is, it's the mwah bit that got me!!!  Perhaps I'm just a bit dim? Please don't answer that bit!!

Jilly - know exactly what you mean - that's why I went awol for a bit - just needed to forget about bloody babies for a while!!!

Having lovely weekend - made DH take me to the zoo yesterday - even though he had hangover!  Had a fab day - it's quite a pc zoo with lots of good breeding programmes so loads of cute baby animals - perhaps I should try there for next ivf?!!

Got to go Man Utd just scored again!!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

any giraffes at the zoo jess? i love giraffes  but [erhaps a baby giraffe might be tricky to deal with in a house   i watched madagascar last night loved it!!

mwah is a kiss sound, you know like when you over-act a kiss 'mwah darling' get it?

jilly poops we'll miss you hun  ..and you didnt tell us wot plans you were hatching 

thanks candy for the paypal info..will prob set uop an account now...too late really. i dont want to threaten legal action as she's already got a bit nasty....

laters, i'm off for a bath and some luuuurve 

mwah (for you jess)

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Kj - that's so funny! Have spent ages trying to work out what each initial of "mwah" means!!!!! Doh!! 
      Make sure you have a good scrub before your luuuurvin'!!! 

      Yes, there were giraffes, they are really scrummy - did one of those car safari things once & opened my window (I know you're not supposed to!!) & giraffe stuck his head in & licked my hand!!! Wanted to take him home but he was a tad too big!

Lovely baby elephant yesterday & my fav was the orangutan (not sure of sp!!) - he was lovely but had such sad eyes I wanted to release him back into the wilds of Essex!!


Hi Holly, how's your weekend been? Seen much of MIL this weekend?  Just been for yummy roast beef at my mum's - it's so lovely when someone else cooks for you!  Had delicious low fat chocolate & black cherry roulade, oh and it would have been so rude not to have tried the home made meringues and blueberries so I had some of those too!!

Have GOT to lose a stone before May!!! Will try really hard this week to be good - not easy for me!

Love to all,
Jess mwah, mwah,mwah!!! xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just A Quicky b4 i'm off too work.............

Kj E bay is great... but when it goes wrong is a nightmare. Dh bought some books that never arrived. Couldn't get the money back. All he could do was leave really bad feedback !  Why's the seller being nasty!! Surely if she's described the item wrong you should be getting upset!!  Good Luck xxxxx  ps hope you had 'fun' last night!

Jess aww love elephants too. When we went to Sri Lanka we went the the elephant orphanage.. lots of really tiny ones so cute, just like kids.  arguing/playing/getting told off by mum etc!xx

Julie good luck with the job's!!  Miss Popular!!  Any ideas which one you'll go for? xx

Jilly hope you're ok xx

Holly........... hope you had a fab weekend. Looks like all go with you..I keep hearing adverts for all things 'down under' makes me think of you and smile   xx

Looby and Candy  
Must go and get ready.... got a blood test this afternoon and scan tommorow so 
should know more then!!

Happy Monday...

ooh ps Pancake day tommorow my faves!!

Oooh pps mwah mwah for Jess x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
sorry for not being round much but had a horrible week , 
we all had the dreaded   and vomiting, but feeling better now,
then  my little girl was itching her head and   to my mortification it was nits , so we all got treated.

Then to cap it all , we decided to follow up on our 3   , to find out why we haven't heard anything back about the waiting list.
The waiting list co-ordinator said there was no waiting list  , why haven't we heard anything then?
They  said we have no embryos stored  

Well DH was straight on  , and it took 3 days of pestering for them to go and check  
but they have got our frosties in storage
its an admin error apparently.
Not very good is it? I'm not impressed. 
They should be more careful 
Anyway now scheduled for ET in May.
Time to get healthy ,  , I need to lose a stone as well Jess, and no more 

Julie , its nice to be in demand , good luck whatever you choose.

Starr hope you can start stimming and get the ball rolling   

Candy and J, glad everythings now ok. Its a killer bug , must be nationwide.

KJ Caleb is so gorgeous, what kind of dog is he?, my little one is after a dog , but the puppy stage is offputting 
and there will be times that the dog would be on its own, so we've decided not to at the moment

Bunbun, hope you had a nice birthday 

Jess, my nails always break just before a period too but i have been taking MG's vits for about 14 months 
and they've made no difference to my nails, 
I've just put it down to a drop in hormones, incidently my nails didn't break whilst i was pregnant, 
but broke a week before I miscarried, interesting.

I'm going to see gynae cons Fri regarding my miscarriage, 
but I don't suppose they'll come up with a reason.I don't know whether that's good or not,
probably blame my age

Anyway
Hello to Erica, Molly, Holly, Petal, Jillypops, Caroline and anyone else missed 
ali xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a quick update from me before I do personals.........

Had to tell my girls who was staying & who was leaving this morning    I must say, as a manager it is the first time I've had to do that & it's the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I had mixed reactions & as you can imagine the office mood has fallen very flat. This is when the divide starts   & the next couple of months are going to be very difficult indeed. Unfortunately it had to be done & at least everyone now knows where they stand. 

Life is never easy is it.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Aliday -    to the hospital staff for frightening you like that. Fancy not knowing about your frosties   You must have been upset & all for nothing, don't these people realise how important all this is   Good to see you back & lots of      for et in May.
Candy - Great to hear that you & J are fully recovered now    one each!!
Starr -   for blood test today & scan tomorrow. Hope you get the go ahead for stimming    you will feel so much better when you do.
Kj -  to your payroll dept. Mine is far more efficient   we pay weekly, Mon-Sun, one week in hand. Any queries relating to pay whether it be £ value, tax, hours, holiday etc are all answered by us. Hope you got your problem sorted, it could be valuable  money!!
Molly - Hope you're ok     & feeling a little better about things. 
Holly -    for your interview tomorrow.
Julie - From 0 job to 2 jobs   Like I said on the other thread, fab news matey, oh to be in demand   If you've followed you heart then Im sure you've made the right decision. Glad you had a great birthday & were spoiled you deserve it.
Jess - Mwah Mwah    aaaahhhhhh bless ya! You sound like my sort of girl too & are obviously more than a little   Hope you treated yourself to a drink or 2 to compensate for that nasty   I know I did!! My diet starts tomorrow (don't they all   ) & I'm back at the gym from tonight. I want to loose a stone before IVF/ICSI in May so we'll cheer each other on. When you ring your zoo, can you also add me onto the "breeding programme" list, thanks.
Jilly - Missing you already Nutbag   but understand mate. April isn't too far away    

 to everyone else, hope you're ok & had a good weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Needed to let out some emotions... so hope you don't mind!!

Been reading through the site after seeing Moomin's good news... already feeling choked... Then i read Marielou's post about her bfp more fab news. she wrote a moving post to her angel bubs and now i'm sat here in floods of tears!!  Not sure why....I want every single person on this site esp you lot to get the fab news that Katherine, Doods, Shazia and loads more have had in the past few days. I'm just so scared that its gonna pass me by.

Does that sound selfish?? I thought i was doing really well emotionally even though i've been feeling so rough,  but now the tears are here and i can't stop them.  

People keep asking me if i'm ok. Yep every time to them. I think it's an instictive reaction...maybe if i say it often enough then i'll beleive it too.  But i'm not sure i am. Maybe going in today for the bloods has made it real again. 

I'm so sorry to go on and on but i'm not sure anyone  else will understand.

Love to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww starr big  sweetheart. peoples good news  always makes the knife turn just a little no matter how happy we are for them. I'm all teary too having just written to someone rejecting an invite to a christening cos i dont think i can cope and i feel so bad about it. i want to stop feeling these things...one day they'll go away but they havent yet
so lets do tears together    mop up and carry on like we always do...a bit stronger for having acknowledged our emotions
and you need to stop telling everyone your ok  try saying 'no' for a change and see  where that takes you - you might be surprised by the response

   and mwah

k xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey you two, not being in the best position to offer comfort, I can only imagine how hard its been for you Kim to take the next step and Starr like you, I have no idea what a failed IVF feels like and I pray with all my heart that you don't experience that either, its tough, life is cruel, but it can also be so rewarding ... all I can relate to is the feelings you are having now, when you down reg, your emotions are all over the place you are menopausaul, down, depressed etc, scared of failure its really tough, but once you start injecting those stimming drugs it does make you feel better and again you start to feel like you are doing something working towards your goal, its hard to think you might be one in 4 and easy to think you won't be, the unknown the possible heartbreak is a killer, thats why we are going to stay positive for you and support you every second of the way and we will all keep praying that its your turn this time    

Kim, please don't feel bad about turning down a christening invite or that you have to justify yourself to anyone, I for one know how brave and strong you are, afterall you let Jacob and I come over and wreck your house  but there is only so much anyone can take and i think thats self preservation is at the utmost at the moment, you can make up for it, by inviting them to one of your childrens birthday parties as that is a definate cert x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Starr, I know exactly how you feel - one minute dead chuffed for someone getting a BFP then that sinking feeling wondering what it must feel like to write those words next to your own name .  Keep believing that it will happen - we've all heard stories of people who really didn't stand a chance finally getting there!  

Aliday - can't believe your hosp - as if you'd have got it wrong!!  It's not the sort of thing you forget is it?  Still, 3 frosties is fab!

I've been for a 3 mile walk tonight cos I caught site of myself minus my kit in the M&S changing room mirror!!!! YUK!!!!   poor DH - next time we   it will def be lights out!!!

Had to quickly try & find something smartish cos job has come up in school where I used to work - it's a promotion but not sure I really want it.  If I wasn't having ivf I'd def go for it but it's a really tough school - in bottom 10% in country in terms of deprivation (the kids not the teachers! ).

I loved working there before but I was younger & there was a different Head & great young staff who have all moved on, still, worth a nosey round!!


OMG forgot to say, had voicemail message from Raj Rai the cons I saw from St Mary's, Paddington about implantation failure.  Mega expensive tests in Dec, finally got results - they show that I don't break down blood clots very well (yuk!) & this has implications for implantation!  Have to take Heparin after egg collection.

Feel really stupid cos was offered this in Oct for 1st ICSI - even bought the stuff but decided not to use it as I was worried about taking unnecessary drugs - doh!!

Anyway, will know next time - feel really positive & even more determined to shift the lard!

Julie - will you be having chocolate sauce on your pancakes tomorrow?!! Hope so!

Hmmm perhaps diet had better be for Lent instead of tomorrow - DH & I always make pancakes together - he usually has about 3 & I have 33!!!!! I like brandy, sugar & orange on mine - delicious!! Might have a practice tonight!! Only joking! Can still see my thighs in the M&S mirror!!

Love to all

mwah, mwah,mwah!!!! Daaaarlings!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all okay.

Starr - sorry you are having such a bad time.  I'm sure Candy is right though and you will feel so much better once you start stimming.  And it will definitely be worth it in the end.   

KJ - The pictures look fab.  I've had an afternoon of furniture assembly and putting up pictures (and have the blisters to prove it!!!).  Hope you didn't get too carried away in the plant centre!!!

Hi Candy - Good to see that you and baby J are better.

Jess - I'm trying to lose weight too, but had forgotten about Lent.  I don't think there is anything else I can give up though!!  

Holly - Good luck for your interview - hope it goes well.   

Hi to all the other lovely girls too - Erika, Julie, Aliday, Petal, Catwoman and everyone I've missed (it's late - my brain's given up!)


Love Rachel xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

quickie before bed..day 3 of course tomoz and need my beauty sleep

lovely to see you today Rachel - glad the piccies look good. hope you didnt spend toooooo much in Ikea...come on own up... what did you buy?

thanks candy  

Erika - thats why I'm trying so hard to keep on top of all the payslips to make sure i dont miss out on any pennies. one prob is that my timesheets dont always get in on time so i end uo with 2 weeks lumped togther which is harder to work out....but thats not my fault - i have to send timesheet to my work base to be signed and they send it on..and i think they are a bit slack sometimes 

Aliday -   and   at your stooopid clinic. like jess says, its hardly somehting you're gonna be wrong about....yuk at nits...you prob do but have you tried regular combing with tea tree conditioner? i used to do it to the hair of the l;ittle girl i looked after..once a week without fail, it seemed to work 

jess - shop mirrors are always baaaaad news..well done on your 3 mile hike  other job sounds a tricky one and might be very draining for you?

nighty night and mwah


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

&  to Julie & Starr. We are all here for you.
I think we are all going through a rough time at the moment. These things never seem to get any easier and there seems to be alot of births/pregancies at the moment - 3 people I know have had babies in the past month and 2 of the women never wanted anymore.
Good luck on your course today KJ & for your interview Holly.
Jess enjoy your pancakes tonight & well done to your 3 mile walk and the job.
Erika sorry to hear you had to give the girls the news on the redunancies.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

I hope you all don't mind me crashing in here.
I posted when the thread first opened but have only really had time to come on to the IUI turned IVF to do the list. I hope it is OK to join you guys here now?
I feel some what out of place on the other thread with not having any tx at the moment and just need a place to chill for a while if that is OK.
Big hugs to all those feeling down at the moment


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Where is everyone     Obviously you're all working harder/being more productive than me - I'm having a very unproductive day today!

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and send big   to all those feeling down or having a hard time at the moment.

I've been trying hard not to think too much about IF in the last couple of months and just to concentrate on being fit and healthy to go again in April/May.  But at the moment I just can't get beyond the feeling that I have some kind of implantation/clotting type thing and that IVF is therefore not going to work anyway.  Does anyone else have months when trying "au naturel" when they are absolutely convinced something is happening down there, only for AF to turn up as normal?  This seems to happen to me every 3 or 4 months.  But then again myabe it is just my imagination and I am slowly going round the bend....  

Happy wednesday everyone.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

and welcome to lily2k3.This is a lovely pllace to be and for me feels like home, as I was an IUI girl but have stopped treatment & we are now in the early stages of adoption, so I'm sure you feel ok with us all here.
Hi Rachel B - yes it's very quiet on here at the moment, most probably me scarying everyone away  - Sorry but I can't answer your question about trying 'au naturel' but I'm sure it's a common thing for your body to play tricks on you/get your hopes up for a natural bfp. All the best for April/May - not too far away now.
 to everyone else.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Julie -   for you. I'm sure your nan is still watching over you. 
Enjoy your celebrating tonight for your dp's dad. I hope you all have a good time tonight.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not to bad, think   is on her way, 12 days late  & I still feel   because of the allergies. Doctor thinks it could be one of 3 things - early hayfever, allergic to orange juice or  . Need to take tablets every day at the moment and will have a review later. Nothing much to report on the adoption front apart from sw's visit is on Friday, dh can't get the time off work so I won't have anyone to hold my hand


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

No cats myself but 3 friends have cats & I can definately say that on 2 occassions the symptoms occurred after seeing those friends. Just to so glad it isn't my fur babies that are causing the problems.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

mmm...........chocolate, could do with some that but haven't got any, yep I guess af is on her way.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Why doesn't that surprise me one bit? 
What are you having? Any chance you can send a cyber bit to me?


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

you can definately keep that one to yourself - ugh.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Julie and BunBun.  

Good to "see you" and that I'm not all alone on here today.

Don't talk about chocolate though - I want some!!   And I love Turksih Delight.  Guess I'll just have to restrict myself to a mug of Cadbury's highlights - not so nice, but got to exercise some willpower - still another stone and a half to go on the diet.  

Have a good night tonight Julie.   I think I'm going to stay in out of the cold though, especially as Wedsnesday is my favourite TV night -Relocation, relocation and The Apprentice (yes, I know I'm sad!!).

BunBun - hope you sort out the allergies soon



Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Rachel - you're not sad for watching the apprentice as i'll be watching it as well , also got child of our time on tonight.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Good to see we're all on the same wavelength  TV wise!!

Julie - I've never watched Desperate Housewives as we were abroad last year when the first series was on.  But I know that I would love it.  I've been looking at the DVD box set of the 1st series in HMV - very tempting!  Although I know that I would watch them all in one go probably!

My other fave at the moment is No Angels which was back on last night.  Makes me very scared to be treated in an NHS hospital!!

Bye Julie!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Guys

Thanks for all the lovely words of support. I've calmed down now!! I think my emotions just hit me by suprise and bowled me over. Things look better now, am starting stimming on friday... my doc yesterday said that all the nasty stuff and feeling rough are normal and after friday i should feel much better. 
I've also booked a reflexology session for friday to see if that helps me chill a bit.

Julie hope you're feeling a bit better. It's so hard eh.. i've done the maybe game every month for a while now. Even when you're pretty sure the witch's arrival still comes as a nasty shock.

Kj hope the course went well honey. How many more have you got??

Lilly welcome to the madhouse!!

Love to Rachel, Jess (mwah!) Bunbun, Candy, Looby,Cathy and all the other lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey girls,

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya all 

welcome over here lilly 

julie - sorry you've been feeling poo my lovely. nasty AF on your new pj's  
I think finally i have come to accept that I am not going to get preg naturally so no longer do the maybe/maybe not head banger routine. its taken a while..but these days I honestly dont know what day of my cycle I'm on!! This month I am totally off the track - I cant decide if AF is due this week or next!! I may get a surprise tomorrow or i may not get it till next thurs. its kinda nice 

am missing desperate hopusewives as dh wanted to watch footie highlights  am videoing it ....did get to watch brat camp tho, LOVE that prog!

Rachel have you put togther all your ikea purchases..you never said what you got?

starr- glad your meltdown helped shift you forward. hope the reflex works on fri 

BunBun - hope sw visit on fri goes ok. its not toooo scary. shame dh cant make it but hey ho these things happen....

Holly - if you're reading - hope the move went well and you are snuggled up in your new home now, under a pile of boxes!! cant wait to hear all about it! mwah 

day 3 of prep course went well...loads more info to take in but all good..lots about contact and how it works..and also about why children need to know their stories as early as poss and how to tell them. 2 more courses to go!! on Mon we have to formally hand in our application and we will meet the sw who'll do our home study...but as yet dont know when that'll start... also get our photos taken for our files..have booked haircut for fri as its out of control at the mo! dont want to look all shaggy in my pic!   we have just sat down and chosen our 6 referees - harder than it sounds, you need people to represent different periods of your life...aswell as people who know you well as a couple. it took a while and we are still dithering over no.6  i feel really positive at the mo -  it all seems like its moving on quite quickly just now..but am sure there will be delays at some point....

best fly..got adoption reading to do before bed.....
love to all

kj xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning  

Can I be really cheeky and join you lot  I know I am not an in betweenie at the mo but the IUI turned IVF board is  moving so slowly at the mo and what with Moomin and doods still being peeled off the ceiling with their bfp's its really quiet  and I miss you lot loads .So I am hoping to post on here aswell as there(and the egg share thread,and the Notts thread ) 

So give me a while to catch up 

Off to the gym (GUM to all the old IUI girls )

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Julie,

I am not bad ta,just a bit loopy   Am sure I will enjoy the gum  

How do you feel now you have decided what to do job wise

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning everyone. 

Sorry I've not been around for a while, but things are a bit manic here. We've been staying with my sis since Saturday as she's been getting panic attacks & struggling to cope with the kids as her DH is working abroad this week. He's back late on Sunday and then away again on Wednesday for 6 weeks  . I hope she starts to feel better soon as its hard being away from home for so long!  Her little boy got sent from school on Tuesday cos he ran into a door & got a huge bump - poor little scrap - he's okay now though. 

I was feeling miserable last night wondering when we'd get our life back and now feel really guilty as sis ran me a lovely bath with aromatherapy oils & candles. Feel like a selfish cow now!  She is so lovely & doesn't deserve to feel like this. The GP gave her Temazapan but she doen't like to take it, just zonks her out. She had some Reiki yesterday (with Angel therapy) which she's hoping will help & I got her some Flower Remedies y'day too as she's found Rescue Remedy seems to help.

I've finally got a letter from the Prof with an appt on April 21st. Seems an AGE to wait! Grrrrrrr, just want to get on with it!  I've made an appt with my fertility c/s for Friday to have a chat & fill him in about the other hospital tests so he knows what's happening and to find out whether he thinks its worth carrying on with tx... 

Right, that's my news, on to some personals....lots of people having a hard time at the moment... 

Julie -   for you, you've been finding it tough. Hoping with all my heart it gets easier for you. I'm glad you've decided to stay in your new role - bet that's a big weight lifted!  It's great to feel valued and you'll get to keep all your company benefits too (you know what I mean  ) Hoping it's the start of a new happier chapter for you and good things are around the corner. x

KJ - thanks for pm's sweetie. Glad the courses are going so well  Can't believe how fast it's all happening now....enjoy! I can just picture the you & DH smiling in the photo in your file and I hope you get a little person to complete your family really soon. x

You too BunBun.   Good luck for SW visit on Friday, I'm sure you'll be fine. x

Holly - hope you're getting settled in now you've got all your familiar things around you again. Sending "hurry up" vibes to the boat bringing the PC   BTW, have you seen Abby Carter's news on IVF thread? - Faith & Hope!!!  

Starr - so sorry you've been feeling so down. I know exactly how you feel, wondering whether it will EVER happen.  It's lovely to see the positive news, but hard when its not you....still, not long for you now sweetie, I see you're starting stims soon.     that its your turn this time. x

Jillypops - if you pop on, be assured that we miss you & we won't forget you & we'll be here for you when you're ready... 

Rachel - I know what you mean about things seeming to happen every so often. I have some really long cycles and the bleeding varies so much too... Have you tried acupuncture? That can help to improve blood flow to the abdomen & get the womb ready for implantation. Would be ideal for you to start it a couple of months before starting IVF again.  

Lily - lovely to see you again over here.  You've been doing a great job with the IVF list. x

Erica - sorry you had to give the bad news to some of your girls.  What a hard thing to have to do. Hope the atmosphere gets better soon and that you're making the most of your sausage while you can... 

Ali -   at the clinic's attitude to your frosties - what a terrible thing to happen! Good luck for gynae appt tomorrow, I hope you get some answers... Are you at Royal Gwent? I had to go there for my water deprivation test.... 

Jess - great news that you got some answers from St Mary's re the implantation failure. That's SUCH a big step forward!  I really hope the Heparin makes all the difference next time.  Have you had the job interview yet? And did you enjoy the pancakes? ..... 

Candy, thanks for pm - glad you're all better now.   

Kelly - course you join can hun - we miss you dna ruoy yllis gnitirw!  Hope it all goes okay on Monday, keeping everything crossed for you....   

Right, got to do some work now - having hair-cut at 12 & came in early to compensate but have done NOTHING so far! 

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

morning ladies,

hope you can help.  Started IUI in February but it was abandoned - to many follies!   i have very sore (.)(.) though, is this becuase of the drugs i was given to stimulate the sytem.  have any of you had the same experience?

regards.

Jay Bee


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies sorry I haven't been around since Monday.

I made the mistake of thinking telling the girls on Monday was going to be the lowest point     Tears, tantrums, rumours, sh*t stirring ooohhhh yes I have had & am having it all. Wound up like a spring & on an emotional knife edge. 

Off to catch up, need to do personals.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Righty oh here goes.................................
Starr - You are definately not selfish my lovely, just human  I love hearing the about the BFP's & wish them for all of you but it hurts at the same time & you can't help wondering when it is going to be your turn or what you have done wrong. Good luck as you start stimming tomorrow   you will start to feel much better.
Rachel - No you're not round the bend either, well only a tad   We all hope each month & unfortunately sometimes your body likes to play tricks like making AF late etc. But like I've said before if we haven't got hope    what have we got. Apr/May will be here before you know it & good luck with the diet.
KJ -   to your payroll dept, maybe I should come & run it  Glad that your prep course is going so well & blimey aren't things moving on, how exciting! Hope you sorted your 6th person & my sis has now finished the book so let me know where to next?
Julie - Sounds like you had fun   celebrating DP's dads birthday & what delights are in store at grandmas later? Have   this week, thanks for pm & I will reply after lunch I promise.
BunBun -   for sw visit tomorrow, we will all be there in spirit holding your hand   Hope your allergy gets sorted out soon.
Lilly - Of course you are more than welcome on this thread   did you really need to ask!!
Candy - Glad you & J are both fighting fit again   
Holly - Hope the move & interview went well this week     
Kelly - How's the d/r going? And are you having fun at the   
Jess - Good news about the test results sorting a potential problem out   Good luck with your promotion interview & I hope you reduced those pancake numbers into single figures   remember the diet!!
Molly -    sorry to hear about your sis & hope she feels better soon. I suffered from them years ago when I was going through a particularly stressful/upsetting time in life. They are awful & difficult to understand if you have never been a sufferer. At least she is lucky enough to have you.   with cons appt tomorrow & I'm sure your will feel better once you have a plan regarding tx etc. April 21st isn't too far away hunny & will be here before you know it   

Well as I said, work has been worse than expected & extra problems created. It feels like a long week, probably because I can't sleep as I'm too stressed.   pains have now gone, hoorah so I've just got Monday week to tackle & I'll be ok. Next week HAS to be a sausage week so  that DP isn't working too far away   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jay Bee
Whoops...............  I also meant to say that I am sorry to hear that your IUI tx has been abandoned I understand how much it hurts. Like Julie said is it worth asking about follie reduction?

And  I did have very sore (.)(.) when doing each of my IUI's. I do suffer normally anyway but guessed the drugs made it worse.

Hopefully they have learnt alot from this cycle & won't stimulate you as much next time. Wishing you lots of    Take care & keep us posted.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Julie   
 are needed & appreciated & sent right back to you.
Catch up after lunch.

TP.xx


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats ok - it was not to be, was devistated when they told me, but have picked myself up and am hoping AF will fall on the right day to start treatment again.

Yes you are right, they know which drug i do not need so much of when i inject next time, this should help - i hope.

Will keep you posted.

Thanks for your kind words.

Jay Bee


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jay
Great to hear you have picked yourself up again, amazing how we find the strength to keep doing it isn't it   

Yes, they will have learnt so much from your first IUI & will change tx slightly next time. Wishing you lots of luck     onwards & upwards remember.

Erica.xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I will catch up with you tomorrow (hopefully) after the sws have left - I'm not expecting this meeting to last 4 hours like the previous one.
AF arrived last night & I'm suffering for her lateness today which is just what I didn't want.
 to you all


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

to you all


JayBee - Exactly the same thing happened to me on my first attempt at IUI last February.  It's just so disappointing when they cancel the treatment.  I guess on the positive side it means that you will probably respond well to a lower level of drugs in the future (which is cheaper as well!).  I think the drugs do make everything ache that much more than normal as well.

Hi Erika - sorry you've had such a bad time with work.  It sounds like a horrid week.  But here's to lots of tasty bangers next week to put a smile back on your face!!!   

Kelly - nice to see you again.  I haven't posted so much on the IUI/IVF board recently so haven't "seen" you around so much.  I've just been down the GUM as well.  Sadly it was just as dull as the gym!  

Julie - Glad you're feeling a bit cheerier.  It must help knowing that your future is more secure jobwise I guess.  You mentioned something a couple of days ago about maybe having another meet.  If other people are up for it I'd love to come along (not quite as financially desparate as I was in January!).

KJ - Glad the course went well.  Did you get the answers to the unanswerable questions right?  As for my trip to Ikea, I was very, very naughty.  DH still doesn't know how much I spent, which would have been fine if it was my money but it wasn't really.  The thing is, there are so many bargains that you just have to have that you load them all in your trolley and yellow bag and get a major shock at the till!!  I went a bit rug crazy as we have bare wooden floors and flagstones in our new (but very old) house and bought some shelves, side tables, wine glasses and loads more.  Didn't actually buy any of the things I went for though.

Molly - It's good to know your tests were all ok, but I know what you mean about kind of wanting there to be something wrong as well so that you have some kind of explanation.  I hope your consultant is helpful though and comes up with a way forward.  

BunBun - Hope all went well with the SWs.  4 hours sounds like a marathon visit!

Starr - Hope you are okay and that as soon as stimming starts you feel more like your normal self.   

Holly - Hello!!!  We miss you! 

Off to make my tea now - beans on toast!

love to all not mentioned as well

Rachel xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow girls this thread is moving so fast!
I will be back to do personals tomorrow as I am not long in and feel shattered 
Hope you are all well


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

to all 'my' lovely girls!!!

Soz - it's been manic this week but finally feeling settled again.  Just so wish I had a pc handy.  I came over to my sisters early today in the hope you'd all be online still but looked like everyone was tucked up early and it's taken me hours to catch up with all the news.

Julie - big to you lovely one.  Horrible old time you've had lately.  What an old   to come late and give you that little bit of hope.  On a brighter note I'm pleased that it hasn't been as painful as previous and lets hope the accupuncture is having a positive effect.  Great news to hear the job situation has sorted itself out again.  Nothing is ever straightforward is it    I think it sounds like you've made the right decision though and even when things looked so bleak for a while it feels like it's now changing for the better. Was v distressed to read you wouldn't be posting but then realised you would still be here - phew!

KJ - mwah (for Jess  ) it must be really liberating to totally forget what your cycle is up to and I know you are really coming to terms with things but you do still need time.  There's been so many years of waiting, hoping and praying for your own baby that you can't turn your feelings off all at once.  You are doing incredibly well and making small steps is how you will get there.  I think you are wise not to push yourself into something you're not comfortable with - whatever it takes to get you through, trust in that little inner voice is what I always say  Oooooh miss you    Great news about the course   but dilemma's about last couple...  hope you get it sorted soon.  

Starr - have also replied on the other thread but sending you a thousand good and happy     as well as Faith and Hope my little angels who sit on my shoulders.  You can borrow them as I think you need them for now to get you over this blip.  You're a love and made me smile.  I hope you can get a super cheap TA discount and wing yourself over here one of these days, with a little person in tow too of course!

Molly - sounds like a good plan to see your con and update.  April is an eternity away    How annoying to have to wait so long!!  Really hope that you get thru this horrible old time that you are all involved in soon without further disruptions.  How lovely to have a mutually supportive relationship with your sister - perfect for when you both need looking after    Oooh and yes - Abby Carter's news is just fantastic!!

Erica - have replied on the other thread but can only imagine how tough things are for you    In case I don't get back on before your apptmt - GOOD LUCK for a speedy, healthy recovery darlin and hoping this will be the end of it all and ONWARDS and UPWARDS here on in!!

Rachel - hi ya!  Sorry that you've been going thru it lately too but hoping that you will get some answers from your new clinic when you decide when you are going.  Will they be changing things for you to ensure you don't experience the same situation again?  Will you be having any tests done to put your mind at ease with regard to your previous post?  Bet pictures are fabbie!!

Jess - you always make me laugh    mwah, mwah!!  Are you Bridget Jones by any chance  Must lose weight... must do exercise, must say no to chocolate   Just love you the way you are and try to be as healthy as you can.  Don't beat yourself up when it doesn't go to plan, tomorrow is another day.  You're great and there are a million good things that you are and should be proud of.  Perfection is a myth I've decided and mediocrity is healthy and more loveable too    Of course you are way better than mediocre!!  Interesting about your blood result    and encouraging for going forward too. 

Nice to see you here Lilly  

Jaybee - think it is truly awful to have that treatment but I know it does happen - it just shouldn't    Good luck with going forward and well done on picking yourself up again so soon, it's not easy    

Bunbun - I remember you posting last year when you were going through that horrible time with tx, your birthday and the death of your grandad.  It doesn't seem like a year ago but time really does make a difference.  Hope you're feeling well again after nasty old AF  

Hi Aliday - really interesting about fingernails etc....  does make you think doesn't it?  Hmmm if only someone could tell us...  Terrible about your experience with the clinic - you both must have been beside yourselves.  Thank goodness for DH's persistence at getting it sorted.

Well - interview on Tuesday went well but I was pretty distracted.  Unfortunately the movers didn't show up at their stated time of 8.30am the day before - 3pm instead....     I hadn't had a lot of sleep and felt I was a bit unprepared but I answered as best I could and explained the situation.  They were really nice.  I'm not sure if it is the job for me or not... might be too full on and not what I need right now...  

Clinic apptmt next this coming Thursday....

Finally getting our granny flat organised and we stayed there for the first time last night.  All of our stuff from storage smelled v musty so it needed airing/washing to get rid of it before we committed ourselves to staying there - it's now a lot better.  Just got a huge shop to do to fill the kitchen cupboards - gonna cost a fortune!  Mr Claws desperately wants outside but we'll leave it for another couple of days.  Living in suburbia (think Ramsay Street) complete with net curtains is not his idea (or mine) of the ideal place to live    Plus we have elderly(ish) neighbours next door and everytime I step outside the back door the little old man pops over    He's... how can I put it.... a little odd... and when I asked him how long he lived here he gave me his entire unabridged life story, which was very sad but incredibly long.... I know i sound a bit mean but I don't want to be accosted each time I'm in the garden.  We're not used to this as we only had one neighbour in the UK and just paddocks with horses...  so it's a bit of culture shock - ironic really...

Anyway - enuf waffling.  Best get this posted.  Big loves to everyone and hopefully it won't be long before I'm on again and can catch up with all the news.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

happy friday all 

i had a great loooong chat with holly in the chatroom in the wee hours this morning so am a bit  but couldnt laze around as have lots to do today....

Does anyone want to read the sequel to the Baby Trail? Called The Perfect Match.... Erikas finished with it and can send it on to somebody....let her know....
Erika - sorry you're having such a $hit time at work  girls tsk!! they really know how to make a drama!!!

crunchies for you today Julie?

starr - hope todays reflex goes well   hope the stimming has you flying high on a positive wind 

molly grrr at the wait for you appt  glad you have decided to chat to clinic tho....hope your sis is ok...can the doc not give her a different drug?

bun bun good luck for today   

rachel - i dont think there were any right or wrong answers! we just discussed it in the group and most people agreed it was very hard! Ikea stuff sounds great - lol at not getting what you went for! that seems to be a common pattern in Ikea!

right must get on theres a little waggy creature down stairs whining for  a walk...he needs it as he looks distinctly tubby at the mo - prob to do with the mince he stole at my mums on tues   should be able to post some new piccies of him later..he is being quite good just recently, now dh is at work I'm spending more time with him and have been teaching him loads. he can now go and pick out his 'duck' on command from a selection of toys, clever thing  

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm taking ½ days holiday today   so finishing at lunchtime. It's been a long week & with my brothers birthday on the 8th, DF's on the 13th & 2 girls at work too I need to do some shopping & I like nothing more than shopping for presents   

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend & "see" you all next week  

Julie - Will send you a quick mail before I go   I realised last night that I'd forgotten the most important bit   
Kj - What a clever Caleb   bless him, looking forward to new pics. As for work the only thing worse than girls are boys who act like girls, they don't do it so well   Do you think you're going to have to explain "tsk" to Jess or is she going to impress us   
BunBun -       for today, thinking of you & hope all goes well, I'm sure you'll be just fine.
Rachel -  here's to sausage week, must grab it while I can, ban starts on the 13th   Did you have beans on toast because of how much you spent in Ikea   
Jess - mwah, mwah    "Did you guess what it is yet?" said in a Rolf Harris accent, tsk tsk!!   
Starr - Stimming starts today    best of luck & hope you feel better.
Lilly - Hi  hope you're ok & had a nice sleep.
Holly - What a busy time you're having hunny  but it's exciting & seems to be going well. Good to hear your interview went well   & even if you don't want the job it's good experience. Nice to hear you're settled in your granny flat & lots of luck for next Thursday   & your clinic appt.
Molly -     hope you're ok sweetie.
Jilly - Still       well just a tad!!

Big loves to Candy, Kelly, Jay, Aliday & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

new piccies of Caleb in my gallery


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon Ladies,

Well I am having a lazy afternoon and thought I would just pop  on and do a quick catch up as I have been so bad at it recently......

Keemjay – I can only imagine being relaxed enough not to know what cycle day you are on so I can understand you saying it is “kinda nice”.
I am glad to hear that you’re steaming on with the adoption stuff, sounds so complex though! 

Kellydallard – I have just moved over here to (as well as staying on the other thread) it was getting kinda quiet over there since that chatter box julie moved over here    so 

Molly - Sorry to see you are feeling a bit wobbly at the moment.  

Holly c – Good to see you are in and beginning to settle. I can imagine “under cover holly” peeping around corners and diving for cover at any sight of her lil old neighbour  sorry  it is not funny really.

********** – I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you described in your pm  (I could say ditto!)

Is anyone having problems with this site?
It keeps logging me out after about 5 mins


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

********** - I am at home


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a quick one - unfortunately I feel totally drained (emotionally & physically) so I'll try to catch up with you all later. 
 to you all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Nothing really from me,ended up cleaning a flat for my mother in laws estate agents today,it was horrid,then I cleaned at my BIL's and came home and did mine 

I am meeting a few of the girls off the Notts thread tomorrow for a meal so I am looking forward to that. Getting abit nervous about my first scan on Monday now though.


Erica-not long till sausage hunny,think you should do a ticker for it  

Julie-have a good weekend sweetie!

Holly-Glad your settling in to your Granny flat,just keep saying to yourself it's just a start!!

Bunbun-hope your ok sweetie??we are all here for you!!

Kj-All the pics of Caleb are gorgeous,if you ever need a dog sitter 

Starr-hows it going?? whens your next scan??

Lily-bet you keep forgetting which thread you have posted on  I know I am all over the shift 

Rachel-I know the gym is boring but its got to be done!! swimming isnt too bad though,if your lucky sometimes theres a good looking life gaurd!! 

Have a good weekend all

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

MOrning All

Just a quickie got loads of housework to do before my neice and nephew arrive to stay the night later!!

Thanks so much again for all the messages of support after my mini meltdown earlier in the week. Am feeling loads better now. Holly i think i got your angels. Thanks honey xx Started stimms yestersay so now feel i'm moving forward... Also had a fab session with a reflexologist yesterday who was fantastic. She's treated people going through tx before so was really understanding and knew how to treat me. Apparantley my emotions are all over the place ( surprise!!) so she tried to re balance me. She also worked on my ovaries/tubes and womb to get them free flowing and balanced!!! I really enjoyed it, sort of went into a trance and was so relaxed...Booked again for next week.

KJ glad you're enjoying the course. Sounds really interesting. Oh Caleb could he get any cuter.

Holly . *Happy New Home*

Molly glad the tests were all ok. It's not too far to your next appointment.

Julie.. you feeling better too hunny! xx Glad you've sorted out the job. Sounds like you've made the right choice xx

Candy...  

BunBun there's been a run of feeling pants this week eh ! Hope you feel better soon. We're all here if you need to vent your feelings xx

Rachel. I admire your dedication to the gym, I have all the best intentions then go once!!

Must dash....... need to clean the bathroom... (kelly are you around!! I could do with some help!!)

Love to all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

Yup I am around   still vegging in my dressing gown though !!So glad I did my cleaning yesterday,must go and have a shower soon though 

If I was closer I would come and do your cleaning for you hunny  

Kelly x

ps-glad you are feeling better,if you dont mind me asking roughly how much is reflexology was thinking of giving it a try


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Kel

Managed to so the cleaning on my own!!  

Reflexology seems to vary but i paid £40 for the 1st visit and £35 then on. This is at a complimentart practise so might be dearer. I think other's who practise from home may be cheaper £25-30 ish. I just felt more comfortable with a clinic.

Hope the 'funny tum' is better. I made a decision to not take anything other than paraceomol from the start of d/r. Mind us i am a bit dramatic !!  I'm sure it's fine!!

Love to all. The kids have got me up this early on a sunday!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you have all had a good weekend. 
I have had quite a busy one so feeling a little tired again today. 
I am off to take my granddad out soon, it is the first time he has been out since he had his pace maker fitted about five weeks ago so I am a bit scared to be honest!
After that I plan a nice warm bubble bath and an early night.

Bun Bun – I hope you are feeling a little better now  

********** – Problems with PC are all gone now (touch wood) Still not sure what was wrong but all seems well today so far!   

Kellydallard – Goodness me…..all that cleaning and you still find the energy to go to the gym 

Star – Your reflexology session sounds just the ticket!


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Counting down for AF now, so next iui cycle can be started.  Only thing is hospital only treat if AF falls Friday-Sunday, will need to take drugs to make it fall then if it doesn't - does that make sense?? 

Julie, my birthday was Friday so me too celebrating - family affair only though.  My sisters all came down (wait for it..........have  and brothers (2).  They brought their little angels with them, which was soooo nice.  i could not cope if i did not see my niece's and nephews, they brighten up my days, hearing them call me auntie is enough to make me forget my worries.  the little darlings don't mind sharing their love with me an i certainly look forward to seeing them.  Mum and dad enjoy spoiling them as well, so all in all a lovely weekend for me.

Will stop boring you all now.......

hope you are all keeping well and coping with treatments,

take care,

Jay Bee


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't know how i put that smiley in - i have 8 sisters!

Jay


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Sorry this is a me post....

Well I had my first base line scan today,my womb lining is too thick at the mo,I told them I thought I ov'd wheile d/r.Have got to give them a call later this afternoon for my blood results,then they will decide how we go from there.Think they are gonna tell me to have my Pregnyl jab tonight and hope that brings on a bleed. Bit dissapointed though.

I know its really stupid to book anything around the time of IVF but we have a bit of a predicament now. Michaels dad died 10 years ago,he died of Parkinsons so was in a wheel chair for most of the time and the last family walk with him was up somewhere on the Yorkshire Moors,so we scattered his ashes there.We had all booked to go in April and now it looks like we cant go,so dont know what to do now!!

Anyway must go and put the shopping away,hope your all ok??

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Julie


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Sorry to hear your scan wasn't as good as you had hoped but don't panic   Hope the clinic call back asap about your bloods & that tx dates don't stop your plans for April  Did you enjoy your meet up on Saturday?
Starr - Reflexology sounds fab, just what the doctor ordered  I keep meaning to look at it myself, that or acupuncture   Glad you feel better now you are stimming.
Lilly - Glad you managed to sort your computer out   what a pain. Did you have a nice day out with your grandfather?
BunBun - Where are you   Hope all went well on Friday     worried about you, hope everything is ok.
Kj - Great pics, what a darlin'  
Jay - Belated   hope you had a fab time with all of your family around, 8 sisters & 2 brothers   didn't your parents have a tv   
Jilly -            
Julie - Hope you had a lovely weekend matey   Thanks for pm, will answer it before I go or tomorrow if I don't get a chance.

Well I got all my present shopping done   which was good but then had a row with DF Saturday & we struggled to speak for the rest of the weekend. Emotions had built up all week for me & came out after a few  Saturday night. Never mind, can't be helped but hope the atmosphere improves soon, work is bad enough, don't need hassle at home too. He's also got the dreaded man-flu so feeling very sorry for himself. 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet   where is everyone   

Anyway just came to say  & wish you all a lovely evening, I've got timesheets to check before I leave at 5pm.

"See" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Yup,blood tests show I havent' fully d/regged so I have had my jab of Pregnyl and have to now wait for af   .

Erica-the meet was good on sat,thanks for asking  sorry your having a bad time at the mo with DF,men,cant live with em,cant shoot em !!!!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya all 
man I'm knackered...late night sat as was at bro's 40th in London..bed at 2.30. didnt sleep well sun night so didnt really make up my sleeep, and then were up early yesterday to get to course no.4..started earlier then usual and had to walk dog and get him to mums and battle the traffic..day was very long with lots of food for thought, we had a takeaway curry as we couldnt be bothered to cook and then was up half the night, thirsty and sweating  i wanna go back to bed!! but dog needs walking and I'm going to work 10.30- 3.30...and have just this minute been asked to do a 5.30-9 at the heffalumps aaaargh..said yes but prob shouldnt have ...oh dear that was a bit moany, sorry..think AF is on its way too so prob thats why i'm feeling a bit stressy. ho hum
yesterdays course was good..lots about our family and identities and looking at our upbringings...all to make us think about a childs identity and how important it is and how it will fit into our lives. we've been given loads of work to get started for the homestudy...family trees etc. sign of things to come i think..i know the homestudy invloves lots of work. we didnt get to meet our sw..thats happening next week..which will be the last one. making definite friends in the group now...seems to be a group of us with dogs so thinking about a weekend walk somewhere...everyone seems up for a social night out which would be good 

kelly - sorry your scan wasnt as good as you hoped...hope AF gets her butt into gear soon! 

Erika - sad for you that things are a bit strained your end...not good to have a horrid atmosphere...but sometimes you need to go there to come back if you know what i mean....is work any better this week?

lilly - hope your grandad was ok on his outing 

julie my dear..sounded like a nice weekend -my dh washed the cars too..cant remeber when i last washed one - its such a boring job, cant be ar$ed. is work ok for you at the mo..alll settled down again?

right better get on..its raining now so it'll be a nice wet walk with the dog 

starr  

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50756.new.html#new


----------

